# What should be The Warrior Diet?



## jake_us9 (Mar 13, 2007)

The Warrior diet is a controversial diet that encourages under-eating during the day and then feasting at night. It is designed to mimic the way a warrior would eat (Spartans are mentioned by the creator).

I was just wondering if anyone had tried this diet or knows anything about it?

It seems to go against a lot of the more traditional methods of dieting e.g. 6 small meals a day. 

Cheers Guys


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 13, 2007)

What is this supposed to accomplish?


----------



## MJS (Mar 13, 2007)

Thread moved to Health Tips where it is better suited.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin.


----------



## tellner (Mar 13, 2007)

We know a lot more now about physiology than they did 2000 years ago. Eating at regular times is very important. So is being mindful of what you're eationg. But if you want to lose weight and have energy during the day it's best have breakfast (most important) and lunch. Medical wisdom for a generation, confirmed by the best science has to offer is "Eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dinner like a pauper."


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 13, 2007)

A Warriors diet is simple: Feast on the blood of your enemies. 

Dave


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2007)

Meat!  Meat and beer!  With a side of meat!


----------



## Whitebelt (Mar 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Meat!  Meat and beer!  With a side of meat!




To quote Monty Python: "Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam SPAM, wonderful spam..."


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Meat!  Meat and beer!  With a side of meat!



and more beer!

seriously though, the 'warrior diet' had better be a joke.  

everything today points to small meals throughout the day, a steady intake of calories and nutrition to avoid hills and valleys in your energy and ease digestion.

to top it all off, if you're going to skip a meal it's dinner that should go missing.  the idea of a huge meal just before bed is downright silly.

raw, red meat and beer!  six times a day.  fed to me by nubile wenches.  (lamenting wenches who once belonged to my enemies, whom i have crushed and seen driven before me)


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 13, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> and more beer!
> 
> seriously though, the 'warrior diet' had better be a joke.
> 
> ...


 
What is good in life, Conan?


----------



## Freestyler777 (Mar 13, 2007)

Seriously:  A rice and vegetable based diet with some animal protein.

Remember the wisdom of Benjamin Franklin: 'to lengthen thy life, lessen thy meals.'

There is scientific evidence to support Ben's theory.  Rats that were on a calorie restricted diet lived 50% longer than rats that could eat whatever and whenever they wanted, in one scientific experiment.

Just be moderate and eat natural and simple foods


----------



## Tames D (Mar 13, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> Seriously: A rice and vegetable based diet with some animal protein.
> 
> *Remember the wisdom of Benjamin Franklin: 'to lengthen thy life, lessen thy meals.'*
> 
> ...


Wasn't Ben a little overweight?


----------



## Freestyler777 (Mar 14, 2007)

Every teacher is a hypocrite, you should know that.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

Yep I cook a rice, chicken veg and sauce dish for my household at least 4 times a week, especially the day before a heavy training day, we can accomplish more on this than we ever used to.   The days before rest days we often get a roast dinner or chicken breast sandwiches, but I'd agree that breakfast is important, as I can't eat in the morning I have taken to drinking a vitamin shake instead.

Chicken is a good meat for people who do a lot of physical excercise, it's a good protein and I've heard it doesn't stick in your colon and weigh you down as much as red meat.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 14, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> Every teacher is a hypocrite, you should know that.


 

On the other hand, he enjoyed pretty good health for the time, right up until his death at the relatively advanced age of 83.


----------



## Captain Harlock (Mar 14, 2007)

In ancient days, warriors ate simple food, for that is all they had. If you are seeking to improve your health, a balanced diet, a calm mind and proper exercise will take you far.  If one wishes to look at ancient diets for athletic health, look to the diets of the first olympians, whose diet of fresh fish and fresh vegetables combined with intensive exercise led them to be far fitter than todays athletes, according to several reports comparing the two.  In any event, fresh is better than preserved, though more expensive and less obtainable to some.


----------



## Can (Mar 15, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> everything today points to small meals throughout the day, a steady intake of calories and nutrition to avoid hills and valleys in your energy and ease digestion.



To say that _everything_ today supports the idea of eating small meals throughout the day is just plain wrong.  There are not only studies suggesting that caloric restriction increases longevity as Freestyler mentions, but there are also studies suggesting that intermittent fasting (eating once a day, every other day or the like) can provide the same benefits as CR without restricting calories.  My own experience with IF, which admittedly serves only as anecdote, is that it can help shed fat while leaving the lean mass. 

Getting back to the question of what someone would eat on the Warrior Diet, most people that I've heard of who do IF tend to be on moderate-low carb diets otherwise.  They tend not to eat things that would cause a large insulin spike when they do eat.


----------



## tellner (Mar 15, 2007)

And different diets work better for different people and different activities.

Consult your doctor, especially if your doctor has a lot of sports medicine experience. 

If you mean "soldier" when you say "warrior" rest assured that the armies of the developed world spend a hell of a lot of money figuring out how to deliver optimal if not always palatable nutrition to troops in the field.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> A Warriors diet is simple: Feast on the blood of your enemies.
> 
> Dave


 
No that's the Klingon warriors diet

But seriously

Never read this but here's one

The Warrior Diet (Paperback) 
http://www.amazon.com/Warrior-Diet-...2960769?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1173983438&sr=8-1


----------



## DougKenline (May 4, 2018)

jake_us9 said:


> The Warrior diet is a controversial diet that encourages under-eating during the day and then feasting at night. It is designed to mimic the way a warrior would eat (Spartans are mentioned by the creator).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tez3 (May 7, 2018)

Thread necromancy. if the OP hasn't sorted out his diet in the eleven years since he posted I reckon there's little hope.


----------

